

Third Party JavaScript - pleiades7
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1617290548/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1617290548&linkCode=as2&tag=produc05-20

======
IridescentBlue
Another great Manning title. I like their books for the non-BS approach to
teaching the topic. Gets right to the point.. I don't have time to read a
1500+ page book.

